# The Churchgate Hotel - The Chantry House - Aug 2015



## nelly (Aug 18, 2015)

At the south end of Churchgate Street stands the 16th-century Chantry House, later to become the Churchgate hotel. 

It was built after the Reformation on land that had formed the endowment of John of Staunton's chantry in the parish church. 

It was bought by Alexander Stafford in 1615 and was sold some time after his death in 1652 to Samuel Harrison, whose descendants sold it to J. W. Perry-Watlington in 1855. 

The building, timber-framed and plastered, had a fine doorway and original features, but has been much altered in the 20th century.

Closed earlier this year and it's future is uncertain as a planning application to convert it into apartments has fallen through




















































































​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 18, 2015)

What a lovely house. Nicely photographed as well. I see the wine cellar has been cleared out. Picture 15 anyone for tea?


----------



## mookster (Aug 18, 2015)

Beautiful place! One on the list...


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2015)

Pity we didn't know about this site before krela set up the 10th anniversary meet up, place would have bin perfect, Great find Nelly, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Aug 18, 2015)

smiler said:


> Pity we didn't know about this site before krela set up the 10th anniversary meet up, place would have bin perfect



No it wouldn't, it's miles away from me! It is a nice place though, although I suspect it was even nicer pre hotel "modernisation". Thanks nelly.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 18, 2015)

That's nice that. Nicely captured


----------



## nelly (Aug 18, 2015)

krela said:


> No it wouldn't, it's miles away from me!



But it's only 5 minutes from my house!! Perfect for next years then!!


----------



## TheNarrator (Aug 18, 2015)

This place looks great! I love that the drinks menus are still written above the bar!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 19, 2015)

lovely sir


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2015)

What a beauty! Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 21, 2015)

Good work there. What a smashing place.


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Aug 24, 2015)

Cracking photos, Nelly. Reasearched the sitr and couldn't believe my luck when I see it was that one! Thats my next explore sorted! Hope all is good mate. Been a while since I've posted on here!


----------



## byker59 (Aug 27, 2015)

Great find, might have a bit of a wait for room service


----------



## Dugie (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice find! Lovely big room with plenty of light. Hope there are plans for this building. Thanks for sharing.

Dugie


----------



## chazman (Aug 28, 2015)

great pics but im gutted i missed the dolly parton tribute night,bugger.


----------

